

AT&T Says Loss Of iPhone Exclusivity Will Not Materially Impact Earnings - chacha102
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/06/att-iphone-apple-exclusivity-earnings/

======
credo
AT&T will be affected.

Beyond AT&T, ending the exclusive arrangement will also hurt Android
marketshare (and that of the future Windows Phone 7)

